# Dice docking cable length



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

How long is the docking cable on the Dice i-VW-R. Is it long enough to be routed to the center arm rest of a MK4 Jetta? Is there an extension available if it isn't long enough? I'm hoping to keep the ipod in the armrest, out of sight.


----------

